# bumps on inside of front leg cannon bone



## Danvers (Nov 3, 2008)

Sounds as if you're dealing with fresh or "green" splints.... They're an indication that a tear has occurred in the interosseous ligament, which binds the splint bones to the cannon bone. 

Splints result from trauma (anything from imbalance to over-exertion to a direct hit) and are the most common defect found in the equine front limb. During the "green" or acute period, when they first evidence, there is often a period of brief tenderness/pain and occasionally a mild lameness. Once they're "set" they usually fall into the category of blemishes and don't cause lameness, although their location and severity can result in lameness issues.

I would at least place a call to the vet and ask if s/he has a preferred protocol for treating these during the acute phase.


----------



## TheVelveteenPony (Aug 22, 2008)

I've had splints before and they are quite painful. I would put ice on and wrap it until you talk to your vet. Don't let him walk on any hard surfaces and try to let him rest as much as possible, maybe he'll lie down and take some weight off the legs.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

> Sounds as if you're dealing with fresh or "green" splints.... They're an indication that a tear has occurred in the interosseous ligament, which binds the splint bones to the cannon bone.
> 
> Splints result from trauma (anything from imbalance to over-exertion to a direct hit) and are the most common defect found in the equine front limb. During the "green" or acute period, when they first evidence, there is often a period of brief tenderness/pain and occasionally a mild lameness. Once they're "set" they usually fall into the category of blemishes and don't cause lameness, although their location and severity can result in lameness issues.
> 
> I would at least place a call to the vet and ask if s/he has a preferred protocol for treating these during the acute phase.


very nice explanation! You saved me a whole lot of typing!


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

thank you for your help. I decided to go ahead and call the vet tomorrow because the bumps are not getting smaller. Sigh. Will let all of you know what he says.


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

I hope your horse is well


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

I'd say extensor tendon sheath (Arrow bruised his in August) if it was one leg, but not both. Let us know what the vet says, will be looking for an update.

ETA--whoops never mind, that would be near the outside. Anyway, what's been said above is probably right--let us know what he vet says.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

the vet said "Oh yay, worried horse owner I can make a big bill" Just kidding. I really like our vet. Did the X-rays to make sure no small fractures, luckily none. They also showed that it was a recent injury because it was still fuzzy. He said our horse is slightly pigeon toed and splay footed to the inside which may have contributed to this injury. Said the shoeing job was good, no fault there. Injected the bumps with steroids to keep the inflammation from getting worse and said corral rest for 6 weeks,DMSO 2 times a day, and he will be completely cured. Actually the injury causes the bone to become more dense and he may be stronger there than before, but will always have unsightly bumps, although they should get smaller. My daughter was signed up for this awesome team sorting clinic with our horse and now can't go. At least he will be fine though. I do get frustrated with how much time and money is spent with non riding related horse things, such as lameness. Today being my only day off in 6 days and spent it at the vet. I am coming to realize that comes with the territory of "horse ownership" though. Let me know if anyone has any questions and thanks for your help.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Here is a good read to see what happened to your horse assuming we are all thinking of the same thing and we are right.
Splints and Fractures of the Splint Bone in Horses

Pics:
http://www.myhorse.com/assets/Health/Preventative/asset_upload_file930_5468.jpg
http://www.myhorse.com/assets/Health/Emergency/asset_upload_file322_5701.jpg
Splints - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

Glad for the update.


----------

